# Cage Issues



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

It has become a routine for her. Do you go to her everytime she cries? If so, she is only doing it to get the attention.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

If you don't respond, I bet she will quiet down. It may take a while as she knows you are up and around. Since Lucky is older.... we haven't used the crate as much...but just until recently, he used to go in and out of it all the time throughout the day while I was at home but couldn't watch him. He just accepted it in a matter afact way.


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

I put JT in the bathroom with me or gate him off in the room I am in while I am getting ready...yes...he gets into stuff but it is getting better...I used to have to get up 45 minutes early and now it is only 15 minutes. The bottom line is get a routine and stick to it...which means weekends too (yes I am up at 4:45am on weekends) and it seems to be working quite well for us. Good luck...it is a rough time but IT WILL get better.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

We're using a similar routine with our new foster dog, and it seems key to be almost metronomic with your routine. And when she starts the crying, just go about your business and ignore her. It helps if you and your husband stay very very calm during the whole time leading up putting her in the crate.

And when it's time for you to let her out, it helps to quietly insist on calm behavior from her before you open the door.


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks. These are all great ideas. We try and just ignore her because I know if we respond to her than she will get used to that. it just breaks my heart to hear her cry for 20 to 25 minutes straight. She will get quiet for a second and then really loud. I can only imagine what the neighbors think. One other question at night when we put Maggie to bed she goes in her cage perfectly, but when she wakes up at 1am to go out she will cry to wake us up and that is fine. But after we take her out and put her back in her cage she starts to cry. We have had to lay down by her cage to get her to stop crying. That is getting old now. We did it in the beginning when we first brought her home because she was scared. Now I know she is used to it and is only crying because she wants to play. Should we just bring her in one time after going to the bathroom at 1am and just walk away even though she will cry for awhile? Also do they get used to having to schedules? Weekday and weekend? Or should we be keeping on set schedule? This only goes for sleeping purposes. We feed her at the same time weekday or night.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

If she's not allergic to peaut butter, I'd set her up with a peanut-butter Kong when you come in from the 1 o'clock run. Just put a little bit of peanut butter up inside the Kong, and she'll work on that for a while and probably go on to sleep.

As she grows up, she won't need to go out during the night, so then you could give her the Kong when she goes to bed. I wouldn't do this every night for weeks on end, though. I'd switch up and maybe give her a really nice treat instead.

It's tough to ignore the crying, but it really is important to refrain from rewarding that behavior. When you lay down beside the crate or give her any attention at all, it's a reward. 

As you know, it's OK for her to cry when she really needs to go out, so it's not like you never want to hear a whimper when she is crated. 

Our foster dog, who has been in crate training for 12 days now, likes to talk to me when I am getting up and preparing for the morning walk. He's not crying; he is just making some interesting moan-types of noises. That's OK, as long as he isn't crying frantically or barking at me. But he has learned that before the door opens, he has to be still and quiet. It's amazing to see how quickly they catch on.

As you've seen, consistency is everything.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

In the beginning, Barkley used to cry all of the time in his crate for the same reason as you (I got him at eight weeks). But what I realized is that Barkley is most active in the mornings, so I started walking with him to tire him out a little. I know how tempting it is when they are puppies to want to go and comfort them when they cry. But at this age is when you should start teaching Maggie that when you are busy doing something, like getting ready for work, it is your time not hers. Besides, you said that your husband gives her attention while you work out, then let that be her time in the morning, after you put her in the crate it is yours. You have to stick to a routine, even if it breaks your heart, if not Maggie will take over. Remember that dogs can sense how you are feeling and if you give in then she will be the boss in your home.


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

I know what you are saying and I agree. She can't become the boss. Everyone keeps telling me its like raising kids. I have to agree with them. I think I will try the peanut butter thing. One quick question that may sound stupid, but besides just giving it to them how do you know if they are allergic to peanut butter?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, you could have a blood test done that would return all sorts of allergy related information. But unless she's showing signs of allergies, I wouldn't worry. She'll probably be fine. 

Dottie is allergic to almost everything, but peanut butter is OK.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

It is like raising a kid. But I agree with Jeffrey in regards to having a blood test. 
Another way that you can tell if she might be allergic to a certain type of food is by seeing her reaction. For example, I cannot feed Barkley chicken, turkey, tortilla or anything with cheese on it because he gets the runs. My vet told me that excessive shedding, sneezing, scratching, and diarrhea may be signs of allergies. After what I've been through with Barkley, I made the decision not to feed him off the table. But every dog is different.


----------

